# Hymer B544 2006 cupboard shelf



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Whilst removing the internal silver grab handle on the edge of the "L" shaped rear kitchen (have fitted an illuminated external grab handle) came across a hidden shelf. Not that it was accessible mind you. Does anyone know the reason for its existence, the shelf was under the 2nd drawer down (under the cutlery drawer under the hob) The large drawer containing the 2 plastic buckets closed onto the front of this "shelf" which was actually blocked off. All the wood is original so its not an "added on thingy" Go on see if you have one on your 2006 B544 rear L shaped kitchen model.
We found the "internal grab handle" useless and it made the area behind it restrictive for any use. This area is now ideal for the storing of shoes in one of those small hanging jobbies.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hymer seem very good a making these hide away storage areas. We found two in our old 1997 544, helps you make use of all the available space.

Wobby


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

aguilas389

Any chance of a pictue of the shelf in question ?

We've got a 644 which is'nt quite the same & I'm having difficulty visualising where this stealth shelf lives  

TIA, Dave.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Hymer shelf*

Hi Dave,
The "shelf" as in the picture below
Regards
Mike


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks  

I'll check next time I'm outside.

Thank you very big. Dave.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, can't help Mike, we have a 2006 B544 classic but is completely different, as you no doubt know Hymer made so many layouts.
Cheers Sid


----------

